# BOSS UTV-V on 2014 Wrangler



## bossplow

A 2014 Jeep Wrangler with a BOSS UTV-V


----------



## bossplow

Another view


----------



## bossplow

Modified undercarriage


----------



## bossplow

Undercarriage


----------



## 32vld

What parts/part numbers were used and how did they have to be modified to fit?


----------



## bossplow

We used a Smartlight 1 to Smartlight 2 upgrade kit for the lights, as it comes with the plow side harness, light bar, lights, and necessary hardware. We had to make small brackets to mount the light bar to the UTV coupler tower. We used a regular Sport Duty vehicle side control kit and headlight adapters. In this case we used a joystick control kit. For the under-carriage, we started with a Sport Duty mount, and changed the pushbeam "hooks" to the UTV style, instead of the Sport Duty style.


----------



## bazjeepers

Cost for the install and custom modification?


----------



## mrgarciainc

I would love to replace my 04 cummins truck with a jeep with a v-plow as I only plow my personal lots. 2 are fairly big though and Im worried how much longer the smaller blade and truck would take on the big lots. Perfect for my small lots, driveways and sidewalks as the jeep would fit nicely where my truck struggles. 

Is it possible to put wings on a UTV-V? Ive searched and cant seem to find any info on wings for the UTV-V blade


----------



## bossplow

No, I would not recommend wings on the UTV-V on a Jeep. I do not know of a set that is available anyways.


----------



## EWSplow

I'm curious as to how the UTV plow holds up. There's a little risk since Boss won't warrany the plow, at least that's what the Boss dealer told me. I've been thinking about this for a couple years since seeing other posts. I just took my first step in this direction...I bought a Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## SnowSon

Bossplow: I am getting ready to buy a jeep for my wife to plow with next season and I am very interested in how you modified the UTV plow and mount onto the Jeep. Is there a chance that I could get your contact information to discuss? I would even be willing to compensate you for your time. 

I already own the UTV plow as I have one on my Kubota RTV1100 that I am getting ready to sell. 

Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## EWSplow

SnowSon;1992941 said:


> Bossplow: I am getting ready to buy a jeep for my wife to plow with next season and I am very interested in how you modified the UTV plow and mount onto the Jeep. Is there a chance that I could get your contact information to discuss? I would even be willing to compensate you for your time.
> 
> I already own the UTV plow as I have one on my Kubota RTV1100 that I am getting ready to sell.
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks!


I got a quote from my Boss dealer. He said I would need a Boss Sport Duty coupler for the Jeep, around $550 and a light kit (the UTV light kit is not road legal), around $375 in addition to the UTV plow. Although Boss doesn't recommend mounting a UTV plow on a Jeep, he thought it would hold up just fine if not abused.


----------

